# ukba home office reference number



## utritala (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi there, 

I am currently in process of extending my Tier 2 (general) visas. I am being asked for Home office reference numbers. I know its available on any letters from home office. However, for the letters that I received after applying from PEOs, the reference is given as "Our Ref: Belfast PEO" for example . whereas, many other websites say that its a number starting with initial of my surname. I am very confused. 

I will be really thankful if any of you can provide any advise on this on. 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you don't find something like R12345 or R123456, then you don't have one and leave it blank.


----------



## utritala (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks very much for your reply


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> If you don't find something like R12345 or R123456, then you don't have one and leave it blank.


Thought I would ask it here. I don't remember my home office reference number, which I might have been given in 2006 when I extended my visa within the UK. If I leave it blank on VISA4UK, it doesn't allow me to proceed , so can I write 'I do not know'? 
Thanks.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Karra said:


> Thought I would ask it here. I don't remember my home office reference number, which I might have been given in 2006 when I extended my visa within the UK. If I leave it blank on VISA4UK, it doesn't allow me to proceed , so can I write 'I do not know'?
> Thanks.



Could someone please advise?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes try that or just put in random number with a note under 'other info'.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes try that or just put in random number with a note under 'other info'.


Thank you Joppa. I will just put in "I do not know" in the space for the reference number. Do I still need an explanation for this in the additional info?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or just state can't remember.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Done! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sevka (Nov 6, 2014)

Could members who has left this empty or put in a note that says it is not known etc please let us know if it worked? 
My partner's extension as a dependant is asking for this and so far I've failed to find this number. Did you get your extensions/visas without putting this in?


----------

